# Hair algae eating nudibranch needed



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Some time ago, I was reading on the forum about a well trained nudibranch, with a big heart, willing to help anyone with a hair algae problem.
If this nudi is still with a huge appetite for HA, I would like to give it a try with my long lasting battle with this nasty algae.

This is my last resort. Tried everything up to this moment: phosphate/nitrate removers, algaefix, emerald crab, sea urchin, turbo snail.
I managed to bring my water to PO3 = 0 (elos) and NO3 = 5ppm (salifert). Cut light hours and still the damn algae is growing. 

I can see my corals are affected by all this changes, so I am trying the natural way now.

If you have this nudi or know where to find a nudi, please let me know.


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

I got a seahare, that was the first step ... and lots and lots of water changes. Now, its pretty spotless... I employ 3 turbo and 2 urchin in my 29g.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I was reading the seahare is not so good with hair algae. Apparently lettuce nudi is the best.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I have both and the sea hare wins for one reason. It doesn't get sucked into the power heads.

I bought 2 lettuce nudis to eat the hair algae but you need to turn off your power heads when they are in the tank or else they will get sucked in


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Can I keep one for you while you are away on vacation? 

I can't find any at LFS around me.


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

Also, the seahare was pretty fun to watch when its consuming all that HA. It also poops a lot! lol


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

What have you done with powerheads? Where they off when seahare was in? Have you kept it separate? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a vortech mp10, it was on short pulse mode 50%... sometimes i had the foam filter on... then i took it off since it was collecting way too much junk.

I never had issues with the seahare going in .. i've seen it go close to it, but mine mainly stayed on the back wall of my biocube 29 and on the rocks


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow. This seahare is amazing. Immediately after acclimation it started to chew the algae. I am so happy it is like a razor on bryopsis. 

Thanks Dave. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

His name is charlie!!!


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

Good luck and keep us posted! maybe even a couple pictures of before and after!


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Before:










After:










"Charlie" is only grazing over night, and resting during the day.

It will take some time until all tank is clean.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It's great that it's a safe and easy alternative to anything out there that might harm your tank. It'll take a week or so but eventually he will get everything. Then he will get lazy and rest most of the time


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Have I mentioned he is pooping pencils?!?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

yes that is the downside of the eating machine...


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Charlie is living dangerous. He is high on bryopsis, I presume. This morning decided to sleep in the anemone's cave. I think he knows what he is doing and will not get stung by my anemone. 
She is small, no worries about swallowing him, but what about stinging him?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I am still looking for a seaslug. Pm if you have one. Charlie has to go back to Dave soon.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I have an outbreak of bryopsis algae and need one as well. Any one know where I could find one? I want to kill it before it spreads.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You can borrow charlie if I ever get him back from Claude. He does a pretty good job of grazing on the hair algae. 

You also have to maintain your tank quality better or else it will come back with a vengeance. While charlie eats the algae you can do a 3 day blackout as well


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Sure man. He is amazing. It is a long way from Oshawa, but you can have it by this weekend. I am confident he will finish up everything in my tank by then.

But I am afraid you will not get rid of them like this. Charlie is a good guy, but bryopsis is a b&$#@. It is growing back from the rocks. I will have to go Mg treatment on it.


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2014)

*Hair algae gone*

Hope this helps I cured my problem with green hair algae by adding granular ferric oxide in a GFO reactor and dosing Red Sea NO3O4-X as instructed on the container. Every water swap I add 15 to 20 ML of this product. My phosphates and nitrates are at zero.
The other problem I was having with green hair algae was the only place I could place my tank was adjacent to a sliding glass door to much light I have since added shutters throughout my condo which reduces the light. 
My light fixture I'm running 10 to 11 hours a day with no issues whatsoever.


----------

